# 06 dodge 2500



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm installing a set of whelen 90w 6 strobe hide aways. im going to mount the p/s under the driver seat. the ? is in the front head light where is the best place for them? an for the back i would like to place two bulbs in each light (1 rev 1 brake) an is there room to with out melting lens. or just use 1 per side. how much of a diff is it from lo/hi switch


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

mike13;1281590 said:


> the ? is in the front head light where is the best place for them? an for the back i would like to place two bulbs in each light (1 rev 1 brake) an is there room to with out melting lens. or just use 1 per side.


I dont have a dodge but it looks like there is room in the rev light (depending on how long you will be using them) and lots of room in the brake lights. For the front i would put them in the fog lights.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

mike13;1281590 said:


> I'm installing a set of whelen 90w 6 strobe hide aways. im going to mount the p/s under the driver seat. the ? is in the front head light where is the best place for them? an for the back i would like to place two bulbs in each light (1 rev 1 brake) an is there room to with out melting lens. or just use 1 per side. how much of a diff is it from lo/hi switch


I think I would put them in the blinkers and reverse and turn signal lights. I have put ons of strobes in small places like reverse lights and haven't had a issue. Just make sure to keep a eye on them.


----------



## dodgesprt00 (Nov 6, 2010)

I installed the exact same kit on my 06 2500. I put mine in the headlights just inside the grill area. The rear ones i put in the reverse light area. Just be careful that you’re far enough off to the side to avoid the bulb. They work really well and its perfect ion the headlight because there off not on when the plows attached and high enough to be seen over the plow. I can take some pictures of mine and past later. I also put my module behind the air filter on the fender to avoid running all the wires threw the fire wall.


----------



## Racer26 (Dec 17, 2010)

mike13;1281590 said:


> I'm installing a set of whelen 90w 6 strobe hide aways. im going to mount the p/s under the driver seat. the ? is in the front head light where is the best place for them? an for the back i would like to place two bulbs in each light (1 rev 1 brake) an is there room to with out melting lens. or just use 1 per side. how much of a diff is it from lo/hi switch


I think it all comes down to personal preference. I have a 90W 6-head system installed on my truck with 2 in the front parking lights, 2 in the cargo light, and 2 in the reverse lights. If you plan to have the headlights off, then the headlight would be fine. If not, then the parking lights are probably the best bet, so they can still be seen over the headlights. The fog lights are also a good place, but they are also down lower too. I haven't had a problem with any melting of the lenses, even in the cargo lamps. I think a good initial install is key.


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

mike13;1281590 said:


> I'm installing a set of whelen 90w 6 strobe hide aways. im going to mount the p/s under the driver seat. the ? is in the front head light where is the best place for them? an for the back i would like to place two bulbs in each light (1 rev 1 brake) an is there room to with out melting lens. or just use 1 per side. how much of a diff is it from lo/hi switch


I have an 06 Powerwagon which should be the same and I mounted the rears in the reverse lamps using amber strobes and the fronts in the side markers which covers the front and side of the truck as well. Only draw back to the rears is you see them through the lens in day light. I knew that was going to happen but it doesn't bother me. I think it bothered me for a day then I forgot about it. I wanted them bright as I plow roads and need maximum exposure. The fronts are high enough to clear the plow so they do not bother me but I also have a Powerwagon which is a few inches taller the a regular 2500 HD. I have the optional switch to be able to switch the fronts and rears independently. I learned a long time ago about this. At night I usually turn the frronts off and just run the rears and a roof top strobe.

I actually just switched from a Western Pro to a Pro Plus which is 3 inches taller so the switch may come in handy now. I just bought the new Pro Plus and haven't got to try it yet. I also have a 2010 Dodge 2500 which only has a roof light for now but I will do the same with that too. When I installed the front strobes into the side marker lens I wasn't sure how is was going to work but figured I could always replace the light assembly if it didn't work well. But it works real.

Bob Coco


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

ok so im finally goin to put them in only taken a few months. so what kind of silcon should i use on sealing the strobes in to head lights an tail.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

mike13;1332993 said:


> ok so im finally goin to put them in only taken a few months. so what kind of silcon should i use on sealing the strobes in to head lights an tail.


This is what I used with no problems
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...P_PARENT_ID&storeId=10051&Ntpr=1&ddkey=Search


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the same truck...i put mine in the blinkers out front and two in both rear blinkers...only problem is one of them got to hot and melted the plastic...they look awesome


----------

